# Plugs, solder, or none



## ericld (Dec 19, 2009)

Please bare with the newb here. After reading the speaker wire thread, I am a little confused as to how, and what to use to connect my speaker. I am pretty confident with the 14g copper low voltage wire, but not so on the connections. My two fronts are Polk TSi100's and the satellites are JBL sisat150's. The Polks use 5way binding posts like my receiver, (Onkyo TX SR605), and the JBLs are just spring clips. Will banana clips be best for the Polks, and which kits are better. Now for the JBLs. Should I even worry about the clips on the receiver. Should I at least solder the ends. What best to clean up the ends.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

It really doesn't matter from a sound stand point, but from a convenience point of view I prefer bannana plugs on the receiver on the other side I usually just feed the wire.


----------



## ericld (Dec 19, 2009)

It would definitely be more convenient on the receiver. I just wasn't sure if it would make too much difference for the Polks. But it might be worth an experiment.


----------

